# по мне плачит дурко (slang)



## slovar

Good evening. Can anyone help me translate this? It's her skype username and she told me it's kind of joke. Thank you very much


----------



## rusita preciosa

You need to provide context. Literally it means "durko cries for me". Other than "durko" (which means fool/idiot) being someone's username, I do not see a joke.


----------



## gvozd

It should be "По мне плачет дурка". It means 'I should be in asylum (it implies mental issue)'.


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> "По мне плачет дурка"


 Wow! The person is illiterate -I would've never guessed what that meant.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> Wow! The person is illiterate -I would've never guessed what that meant.



Нет, дело не в безграмотности... Вы, похоже, давно живете за границей. У нас здесь есть Интернет-диалект под названием "олбанский язык". Йа креведко! Превед медвед! Гы-гы-гы!


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> Нет, дело не в безграмотности... Вы, похоже, давно живете за границей. У нас здесь есть Интернет-диалект под названием "олбанский язык". Йа креведко! Превед медвед! Гы-гы-гы!


I weep for the future of our language


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Нет, дело не в безграмотности... Вы, похоже, давно живете за границей. У нас здесь есть Интернет-диалект под названием "олбанский язык". Йа креведко! Превед медвед! Гы-гы-гы!



Ну, при чем здесь заграница. Про "олбанский" все, ходящие в Интернет, знают.

The meaning is as Gvozd said, "I belong in a nuthouse".


----------



## slovar

First of all, thank you everybody! There's not a context I'm afraid, she's not illiterate she's only *twelve years old*, and she put this under her avatar (a little girl squeezing a broken heart) and the O of durk*O* was capitalized. She's from Belarus and I am her foster mother one month each year. I'm trying to talk to her! Thank you so much gvozd.


----------



## rusita preciosa

slovar said:


> First of all, thank you everybody! There's not a context I'm afraid, she's not illiterate she's only *twelve years old*, and she put this under her avatar (a little girl squeezing a broken heart) and the O of durk*O* was capitalized. She's from Belarus and I am her foster mother one month each year. I'm trying to talk to her! Thank you so much gvozd.


All that is context and would have been very helpful right from the beginning.


----------



## Rayfarer

rusita preciosa said:


> All that is context and would have been very helpful right from the beginning.



And yet gvozd managed to translate it without all of this personal information.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rayfarer said:


> And yet gvozd managed to translate it without all of this personal information.


Yay for gvozd, but the OP seemed to be a bit ticked off because I called her protégée illiterate. The following facts could have clarified that:
- the person who wrote that is a child
- the person who wrote that is not Russian
- the O in durkO was capitalized (thus the spelling was intentional)
There is a reason why context is required here, and "context" does not only mean sentences before and after. 

Capiche?


----------



## LilianaB

I am not sure anymore if this is really what Gvozd said. If the girl is from Belarus and she capitalized the o, she may mean a boy is crying for her, _a crazy boy is crying for me_. I am not a hundred percent sure that this is really it.


----------



## Sobakus

LilianaB said:


> I am not sure anymore if this is really what Gvozd said. If the girl is from Belarus and she capitalized the o, she may mean a boy is crying for her, _a crazy boy is crying for me_. I am not a hundred percent sure that this is really it.


She can't mean that.


----------



## LilianaB

Why not? I think if you take into consideration Belarusian name endings, that might be possible.


----------



## Sobakus

LilianaB said:


> Why not? I think if you take into consideration Belarusian name endings, that might be possible.


  You are mixing it up with Ukrainian, in Belarusian all unstressed O are spelled as A. Moreover, children usually don't speak Belarusian there(except maybe at Belarusian lessons), only Russian.


----------



## gvozd

That would be a hard nut to crack even for Sherlock Holmes or Hercule Poirot. Capitalizing of letters may mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> Why not? I think if you take into consideration Belarusian name endings, that might be possible.



Your theory is very far-fetched. What Gvozd said is it. I give it 100%.


----------



## LilianaB

I think there are male names like Kazko, Stasko in Belarus, perhaps nicknames. This is why I thought this could be a male form from dura, in some experimental Russian.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> I think there are male names like Kazko, Stasko in Belarus, perhaps nicknames.



OK. Why the first letter isn't capitalized if it is a nickname?


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> I think there are male names like Kazko, Stasko in Belarus, perhaps nicknames. This is why I thought this could be a male form from dura, in some experimental Russian.



One of my favorite Russian jokes:

The life is not as simple as it seems. It is much, much simpler.


----------



## LilianaB

It seems strange to me that a young girl, 12 years old, would say; I belong to a nuthouse.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> It seems strange to me that a young girl, 12 years old, would say; I belong to a nuthouse.



Seriously? I find it very likely these days.
Also, don't forget - the age of a chat person is likely an arbitrary number, having nothing to do with the real one. Same as gender, for that matter.


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> It seems strange to me that a young girl, 12 years old, would say; I belong to a nuthouse.



On the contrary, it is a typical statement for a teenager. A mere showing-off.


----------



## LilianaB

It is apparently said by a real girl who is 12 years old and is a foster child of the poster.


----------



## LilianaB

#23. Teenagers have a lot of problems these days; just this phrase seems like it is something a 20 year old man, or older, would say, not a young girl. I may be wrong.


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> That would be a hard nut to crack even for Sherlock Holmes or Hercule Poirot. Capitalizing of letters may mean absolutely nothing.


Why to take it so complicated? I'm quite sure she just meant that the stress is on the second vowel of the word "дурко́". More, I would be sure about the accentuation even if she didn't mark it. There was a pop song sometime before; I don't know its words, but the discussed line pretty much fits the song's rhythm and overall sound, as well as its style and (I guess) overall meaning. The song was catchy, and I'm sure it might catch her.

I think, you guessed right the meaning of the word "дурко́".

======

Элементарно, Ватсон!


----------



## Sobakus

I never interpreted the upper case О's as stressed, because it would just make the word sound as a Ukrainian surename, which surely isn't what is intended. The upper case stresses not the vowel, but the fact that such an orthography is intentional and jokular.


----------



## Explorer41

Sobakus said:


> I never interpreted the upper case О's as stressed, because it would just make the word sound as a Ukrainian surename, which surely isn't what is intended.


Not necessarily at all. Internet jokes shouldn't be that academic and shouldn't follow these rules. I'm sure this was "дурко́" and was either a nuthouse or a fool (or, most likely, it meant both concepts at the same time). Just try to feel to its rythm... and pay attention to the spelling mistake in the word "плачит". That mistake may be intentional, and may mean a word in which both syllables are somehow stressed (as it's usual for some songs).

Why she might do so? Well, an imitation. A joke, as she said.


----------



## Syline

Вставлю свои три копейки:
1) Контекст не требуется, что понять смысл написанного.  
2) Прописная буква О в "дуркО" показывает намеренное нарушение орфографии.
3) Согласна, что для 12-летней девочки подпись выглядит слишком зрело, если вообще такое слово применительно к данной подписи.


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> 3) Согласна, что для 12-летней девочки подпись выглядит слишком зрело, если вообще такое слово применительно к данной подписи.


Скорее, она выглядит слишком глупо. Впрочем, наверно, соглашусь с вами. В любом случае, необязательно думать над тем, что пишешь. Я имею в виду, что фраза — скорее всего, цитата, либо чья-то переделка из песни (либо не из песни, что маловероятно). И мне кажется даже, что я когда-то слышал что-то подобное по радио.

Кстати, отдельный вопрос — как она понимала слово "дурко́". При желании это слово можно понимать по-разному...


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> Скорее, она выглядит слишком глупо.


Ну, это-то да. Просто возраст девочки с самой фразой как-то не очень вяжется. Хотя, может, это всего лишь субъективное восприятие. 


> Я имею в виду, что фраза — скорее всего, цитата, либо чья-то переделка из песни (либо не из песни, что маловероятно). И мне кажется даже, что я когда-то слышал что-то подобное по радио.


А, по-моему, это просто производное от "по тебе Кащенко плачет". Не слышали разве?


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> А, по-моему, это просто производное от "по тебе Кащенко плачет". Не слышали разве?


Нет.  Вот только сегодня, от вас. Хотя про интернетный кащенизм мимолётом слышал — из Википедии.


----------



## Syline

*Explorer41
*Так я тоже о всяком таком только в интернетах и узнаю


----------



## slovar

I can't get all the nuances of your explanations in Russian, unfortunately, but thank you all for this interesting debate. I'll keep practicing .Just not to leave any doubt, she's a real little girl, we're in touch via skype and I'm going to see her again next month. She speaks a little Italian too, so I'll try to understand what she really intended to say!


----------



## Sobakus

slovar said:


> I can't get all the nuances of your explanations in Russian, unfortunately, but thank you all for this interesting debate. I'll keep practicing .Just not to leave any doubt, she's a real little girl, we're in touch via skype and I'm going to see her again next month. She speaks a little Italian too, so I'll try to understand what she really intended to say!


Yeah, and ask her about the stress while you're at it


----------

